# Ritter Sport (schokolade) für Lipper 1x



## DER SCHWERE (9 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (9 Sep. 2012)

lecker


----------



## Padderson (9 Sep. 2012)

das kommt gleich nach "Kümmel, Knoblauch, Nuss"


----------



## Claudia (9 Sep. 2012)

lol mit Rübenkraut ja aber bitte ohne Leberwurst


----------



## dörty (16 Sep. 2012)

In Norddeutschland gibt es die auch mit Labskausgeschmack.


----------

